# Pics of my xenotilapia ochrogenys holding



## Thao (Jan 30, 2006)

Its not easy to spot, small yellow eggs.



This is the father.


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

congrats  and very nice fish


----------



## gunther (Nov 25, 2007)

Good Job. Now what, are you going to strip or let it play out. are there any other fish in the tank?


----------



## Thao (Jan 30, 2006)

well, its the second time this female is holding so i do see i chance she holds to term. I want to catch her when the fry is hatched and still inside her mouth an put her in a small tank with only paracyp fry. I wont strip xenos because they seem pretty sensitive to me (but i do strip paracyps).

The male stresses the females, so maybe it wont work. If that happens i have to think about changing something.
The tank is a 75 gallons with xenos (2m/4f), paracyps and 2 young N.leleupi.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Why are you in Germany? I wanted young of these guys about a year ago :wink:
I would want none stripped.


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

I just placed an order for some Ochrongenys Ndole Bay from SICichlids.

I'm jacked. I'll put them either in a 75g or 90g with Cyprichromis Kerenge Island or Cyprichromis Kilila.


----------



## Thao (Jan 30, 2006)

Thao said:


> well, its the second time this female is holding so i do see i chance she holds to term.


Ok, the female is still holding. About 20 days now i guess.

Its about time to remove her if i want to do what i planned. Im scared to catch her, never caught a xeno before and they do panic so easy...
Im almost shivering thinking about catching her  I dont want to screw it. When i want fry i have to, its highly unlikely the fry will survive in the main tank.

So i will try now, wish me luck! Pfiu im pumped


----------



## Thao (Jan 30, 2006)

Now i can say been there done that 

I caught her with two nets (im still shivering : ), i used one net to get her in the other net (a trap you can say), which i placed on the front side of the tank. I moved the net very slow, so she only paniced IN the net. She spit in the net (paracyps normally dont do that, but xenos do, as i read in a german forum, where someone did exactly the same thing i did now), i think i got all the fry and her in the 54l tank.
*** seen at least 6 fry, but i guess its more. The light is off right now. The fry is alive and it looks pretty developed, so i see a chance to succeed. The mother seems to be ok to.

In the german forum *** read that the mother collected the fry again and relased it some days later again, so i will keep the mother in there for some days.

Now i have to think about feeding the youngsters. I have paracyp fry in there too but its small so i dont see a prob with that...
What you recommend? I dont have fresh artemia ready, but i dont think its neccessary.
I will try crushed flakes, very tiny, i guess there to small for cyclops, right?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Try some frozen cyclops eze, if you can get it. The fry will need very good water conditions.


----------



## Thao (Jan 30, 2006)

Thx, i will try that.

*** seen now that she has the rest of the fry in her mouth, so 6 fry out, rest is still inside.


----------



## Thao (Jan 30, 2006)

Its so cute! This morning i saw the mom and the fry, there all around her and swimming after her, sometimes she takes them in her mouth and lets them out some minutes later 
At least 14 fry!

Im going to buy frozen cyclops eze now.


----------



## Thao (Jan 30, 2006)

Looks good, fry is eating and active 
Cyclops eze does work, but for some it seems a bit too big. So i feed cyclops eze and crushed flakes (looks like powder).
Sorry for posting that much about it, but im just happy, breeding those was my main goal


----------



## Clayn (Jan 28, 2003)

If you worry about stressing the Xenos. try catching them at night. Turn off the lights and wait for a little while until they are resting. Get a flashlight and a net and catch the desired fish and move her to the desired holding tank. If she spits in the net (which I seriously doubt that she will) just move the fry into the holding tank. I have done this several times and it really doesn't seem to stress the fish. I guess its like moving a sleeping child from the couch to their own bed. If you take care they they never know that they have been moved. In my experience when you turn on the lights the next morning everything is normal like nothing happened.

Do you have access to baby brine shrimp? I don't mean to be critical but the fry will do much better in terms of growth by feeding BBS.

Congratulations on the spawn!


----------

